
Ironwill: My first software project - chmod888
https://slawrence.io/projects/ironwill/
======
gabemart
Really interesting. The still images don't do the graphics justice, they
really come alive in the video.

It is sad that it was never released. Hope you find the motivation to release
some version of it.

